# EVERYTHING learned from PAX East!



## jiojiop (Feb 28, 2020)

​

*Big News*

? *new horse villager* is named Reneigh and she's all but guaranteed to be Uchi (read more!)






? *glowing spots* give bells and there appear to be 3 in one day 






? *custom face paint* designs + how changing gender setting looks like - seems that facepaint only applies to forehead and cheeks











? *Blathers' comments* for donations are back _(src)_ (read more!)






? *Drop-off box *outside Nook's store, similar to Stardew Valley, allows you to deposit items you want to sell even when the store is closed! (for a small handling fee) (read more!)








*Earth-Shattering News*

? you can *break rocks* with fruit-powered energy and get "stone" resource (so rocks must respawn, right?)







*Medium News*

? you can zoom out and *move the camera* to an overhead view by clicking in the right control stick

? *Message in a Bottle* have DIY recipes inside _(src)_






? *new* dinosaur fossil: Ophthalmosaurus






? *new* butterfly species: Paper Kite Butterfly

? you can hear 2 different *hourly town tunes* (listen here!)

? *vaulting poles* do NOT break (as we all suspected!)

? *C.J.* shows up on your island not just for fishing tourneys, but also to buy fish and give you fishing challenges, with collectibles that his partner (who???) made as a reward (read more!)








*Little Details*

? villagers interact with outdoor furniture (Bianca checks herself out in the vanity mirror)

? you can use trash (like cans you 'catch' when fishing) to craft

? fruit furniture actually requires fruit to craft! So you will need all fruits to craft the whole set

? there is a daily login bonus for Nook Miles, plus changing daily challenges

? crafting materials stack up to 30, fruit to 10, bells to 99, paint may stack to 50 or 99






? blue and black roses exist









? new towerlike flowers are called hyacinths. They come in at least red, yellow, white, blue, and purple






? new 5-petal anemone-like flowers are called windflowers. They come in at least white, red, orange, pink, and blue






? new puffy flowers are called mums (short for chrysanthemums)

? we get Nook Miles rewards for our tools breaking (?Trashed Tools? challenge)

? you can jump over holes! Might need holes 2 layers deep to trap villagers now?

? potted plants can be placed outside

? you have to donate a certain number of bugs and fish, then fossils to open their respective wings in the Museum

? Able Sisters store hours are 9AM to 9PM (at least to start)

? villagers ping you 3 times by shouting your name with a speech bubble before giving up (take pity on Nate please)

? UFOs are back, baby! Better not watch TV late at night...



*Possibly Disappointing Details*

? there was no place in the museum for an *art gallery*, though it may just require expansion






? *residents list *space looks limited, and it looked like players take up space on that list. However, it may scroll when you get more villagers rather than limiting the number of villagers you have in town based on how many players






? the beach *balls* we?ve seen only bounce in place when interacted with. They can?t be punted about like they could on GC

? the back wall of Able Sisters is indeed *custom designs*? and they don?t have pants or shoes there. Just hats, dresses, and shirts

? villagers teach you *emotes*. So long, Dr. Shrunk? _(src)_



*Thanks*

Thanks for posting videos: 
*Amilee, bubbleblib, moo-kun, Ossiran*

Thanks for posting info: 
*bubbleblib, Colette, Fey, Jezdayy, kemdi, Khaelis, Luca, mae, MKInfinite, Pelikuni, pichupal, pinkfawn, WhitBit*

Thanks to these video channels: 
*BobbyWasabi, Gamespot, GameXplain, GreatFairyCari, KnowTechie, MissFushi, Naveed, Pokemon Go San Diego, Rizahawk*


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 28, 2020)

For the windflowers, they definitely come in white, red and orange and these are likely the 'default' colours, as you can purchase orange windflower seeds from Timmy/Tommy.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 28, 2020)

Thank you for compiling all of this information!


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 28, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> • you can hear 2 different hourly town tunes (listen here!)



For a second, I thought you meant 2 hourly tunes in the same hour.

- - - Post Merge - - -



jiojiop said:


> • residents list space looks limited, and it looked like players take up space on that list. However, it may scroll when you get more villagers rather than limiting the number of villagers you have in town based on how many players
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely there will be scrolling or reorganization of the menu. Keep in mind you can have 8 PLAYERS on the same island. Then revisit the concern.


----------



## tajikey (Feb 28, 2020)

I thought I saw the paint stack beyond 30. Wouldn't be surprised if I'm wrong.


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 28, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I thought I saw the paint stack beyond 30. Wouldn't be surprised if I'm wrong.



Pretty sure I saw some brief footage and the player had 47 of them, or about that much. Likely stacks to 50 or 99.


----------



## jiojiop (Feb 28, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Pretty sure I saw some brief footage and the player had 47 of them, or about that much. Likely stacks to 50 or 99.



Yeah that's what I said in my original post about it. I'll insert my image.


----------



## SafariSuz (Feb 28, 2020)

|sf>You forgot one of the biggest reveals that no one has talked about.  Part of it was shown in one of the videos (the one where the group reached Gulliver's Statue of Liberty object on the left side of the island).  In the bottom left corner of the demo of the island, there is a dock.  It even shows up on the map.  At E3 and many other previews, there wasn't a dock, so it will be an optional building item that will be able to be built at a later time.  Obviously whatever transportation is associated with that dock (whether it's Kap'n and/or the sailboat shown on the back of the special console), it will be the method for reaching Harvey's island and perhaps at least some of the lost NPCs like Redd, Katrina, and hopefully Tortimer.  

The other minor thing you didn't mention that we saw in a video is that the museum starts off as only accepting bugs and fish.  When Blathers talks to the new player, she has to talk to him two times--one was for the text for the new museum while the second block of text says that the fossil section is now open.   That means that the museum will expand over time just like the city in New Leaf on 3DS started off with closed doors.  Maybe to add on art to the museum, we have to reach and purchase a piece of art from Redd to present it to Blathers.


----------



## tajikey (Feb 28, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> Yeah that's what I said in my original post about it. I'll insert my image.



My bad, I missed the end of that comment. But great work overall. I'm curious why the people couldn't donate the dragonfly to Blathers. Perhaps that was a feature they have disabled for the demo.


----------



## pichupal (Feb 28, 2020)

Nice work compiling it all. I did some stuff for a discord server I'm in, but some things you might want to add are:

Kicks will be appearing weekly.
Timmy and Tommy also sell Chrysanthemums, shortened to mums (to add to the flower list) 
edit: Blather's progression seems to be:

Nothing
Tent (accepts donations one at a time)
Museum Opens, Displays Fish/Bugs only
Fossil Exhibit Opens, Now accepts multiple items

Some DIY Recipe Info:

Vaulting Pole: 5 Softwood
Ladder: 4 Wood, 4 Softwood, 4 Hardwood
Net/Shovel/Fishing Rod/Watering Can: 1 Iron Nugget, 1 Flimsy Tool
_Stone Axe: 1 Flimsy Axe, 3 Wood_
_Axe: 1 Flimsy Axe, 3 Wood, 1 Iron Nugget_

We seem to have two types of axe upgrade. If I had to guess, Stone Axes will NOT be able to chop down trees but still harvest wood, like the flimsy axe. The Axe is for when you want to chop down trees.

And some minor things:
Able Sister's hours from 9 AM to 9 PM
One of the Nook Miles categories that I will never be able to complete 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is taken from this video that went up in the middle of the night of the stage performance, but it's hard to hear and a little rough. It also shows some Blathers blathering dialogue while he's still in the tent.


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 28, 2020)

pichupal said:


> One of the Nook Miles categories that I will never be able to complete



I like that. Doable too


----------



## pichupal (Feb 28, 2020)

I'n just bound to try to catch a shark and fail and mess up my streak. I suck at fishing and have horrible reaction time, and the last level for this is definitely gonna be 100 in a row.

Edit: But it's worth mentioning fishing has three categories so far in Nook Miles, for Amount Caught, Collectipedia completion and this.


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 28, 2020)

pichupal said:


> I'n just bound to try to catch a shark and fail and mess up my streak. I suck at fishing and have horrible reaction time, and the last level for this is definitely gonna be 100 in a row.



Just catch 50 sea bass. Probably will take an hour.


----------



## Cheybunny (Feb 28, 2020)

So exciting!


----------



## tajikey (Feb 28, 2020)

pichupal said:


> I'n just bound to try to catch a shark and fail and mess up my streak. I suck at fishing and have horrible reaction time, and the last level for this is definitely gonna be 100 in a row.
> 
> Edit: But it's worth mentioning fishing has three categories so far in Nook Miles, for Amount Caught, Collectipedia completion and this.



The trick is to close your eyes once you get the lure in the water and in front of the fish. It's easier to catch by sound than it is by sight. Also, in New Leaf, they never went after the bobber more than 4 times, so if they've teased you three, then on the fourth, they'll bite. Not sure if it's the same in New Horizons, but we'll find out in less than 3 weeks!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 28, 2020)

tajikey said:


> The trick is to close your eyes once you get the lure in the water and in front of the fish. It's easier to catch by sound than it is by sight. Also, in New Leaf, they never went after the bobber more than 4 times, so if they've teased you three, then on the fourth, they'll bite. Not sure if it's the same in New Horizons, but we'll find out in less than 3 weeks!



I agree with this. It seems to be far easier to get the sharks with sound than sight. I successfully catch sharks maybe 99% of the time using my hearing, but closer to 50% of the time if I use my vision.


----------



## jiojiop (Feb 28, 2020)

SafariSuz said:


> In the bottom left corner of the demo of the island, there is a dock.  It even shows up on the map.  At E3 and many other previews, there wasn't a dock, so it will be an optional building item that will be able to be built at a later time.  Obviously whatever transportation is associated with that dock (whether it's Kap'n and/or the sailboat shown on the back of the special console), it will be the method for reaching Harvey's island and perhaps at least some of the lost NPCs like Redd, Katrina, and hopefully Tortimer.



Every starter map you can choose from that we've seen has a dock, so I don't think it's optional.

I added the museum upgrade stuff, thanks!



pichupal said:


> [snip]




I think we already knew about the tool upgrades. We've seen a lot of wild different tools too! 
Added the Able Sisters hours, mums, and museum wing upgrade info, thanks!


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 28, 2020)

Luca is currently at PAX East, and has a thread posting information: https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?477247-Live-at-PAX-East!

I suggested they post their findings here, but yeah.


----------



## SafariSuz (Feb 28, 2020)

|sf>Scratch what I said about the dock being buildable--there's another thread with starting island maps and it shows up on all the starting maps now, always blocked off from the starting location by a river.


----------



## mocha. (Feb 28, 2020)

Thanks for taking the time to put this together!

It makes me so happy to know that Nintendo have really listened to their players - everything we've asked for has pretty much been added as well as extras on top. I'm so happy they brought back blathers blathering, and I'm really excited to work on collecting Nook Miles as well. I liked the CAT machine aspect in NL so it'll be interesting to see how many achievements are available in NH.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Feb 28, 2020)

Thanks for the info!
The hourly music sounds like some kind of techno lowfi mix


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 28, 2020)

I live the glowing spot!


----------



## goro (Feb 28, 2020)

i love all of the features returning from older games, new horizons really does feel like a homage to the franchise <3


----------



## pichupal (Feb 28, 2020)

New stuff:




Long look at Nook Miles Objectives at 8:43





This is a good one at 13:45 the character talks to Nook about having built their house! We learn:

 Happy Home Academy is back to secretly invade your house! Lyle, Digby and Lottie were not mentioned.
 Free storage in your house, which was already confirmed
 A free Nook Miles Ticket, possibly the first one you can get


----------



## cIementine (Feb 28, 2020)

thank you for putting this together! i can't describe how much these little details make my heart soar, like the messages in a bottle and letter writing. only three weeks to go!


----------



## Fey (Feb 28, 2020)

Thanks for the shout-out and compiling all that info?the videos are quite tedious to watch comparatively. 

One complaint though:



jiojiop said:


> ? you can break rocks with fruit-powered energy and get "stone" resource



You call that MEDIUM news?! *Earth-shattering* news, that?s what it is 

Also in response to the villager spaces, I?m pretty hopeful?if not confident?that it won?t be limited to 10 total. Two pieces of evidence against that:

1. The buildings icons on the right side of the map?it?s likely there will be more than just the ones shown, so that space would definitely need to either shrink down the icons or add a scroll down option.
2. I remember noticing that the overview only had space for approximately 5 villager icons in the Direct, when we can clearly see 10 (counting players) now?that?s already some proof of it expanding to fit more right there.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Feb 28, 2020)

Great post! Thanks. Any more info on messages in bottles? Is it only restricted to recipes? Any clue on whether we can actually send letters like WW?


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 28, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> Great post! Thanks. Any more info on messages in bottles? Is it only restricted to recipes? Any clue on whether we can actually send letters like WW?



The recipes would be attachments to the letters in the bottle.

EDIT:
This doesn't appear to be the case


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2020)

so much new info!!! thank you for sharing!!


----------



## bubbleblib (Feb 28, 2020)

The function of that box outside Nook's Cranny has been revealed and sounds very handy~♪


----------



## MKInfinite (Feb 28, 2020)

This is a thing I never knew I wanted until now


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 28, 2020)

Oh wow, I can do some late night fishing and bug hunting without having to store things for the morning! Amazing feature.


----------



## Kristen (Feb 28, 2020)

Fey said:


> Thanks for the shout-out and compiling all that info—the videos are quite tedious to watch comparatively.
> 
> One complaint though:
> 
> ...



it's rock shattering news


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 28, 2020)

When you get Nook's Cranny you can sell things by dropping it off in a box outside of the store if it's closed or you're in a hurry.





You can't drop turnips or "hot" items......hot items...?

Edit: hot items was explained: it's basically the item of the day that sells for more like Re-Tail. This means Reese and Cyrus, if they return, will have different roles.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 28, 2020)

JezDayy said:


> When you get Nook's Cranny you can sell things by dropping it off in a box outside of the store if it's closed or you're in a hurry.
> 
> View attachment 231549
> View attachment 231550
> ...



I guess he means stuff like rare items?


----------



## John Wick (Feb 28, 2020)

So, there IS an energy system? 

Do we have to constantly eat if we want to do regular stuff like hit rocks?


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 28, 2020)

That feature is amazing! It kind of reminds me of the shipping box for Stardew Valley a bit. 

Even if there's a handling fee, it could definitely still be worth using if you have a lot of bugs and/or fish that you caught, and don't have room to store them until the next day.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 28, 2020)

Thank you so much for organizing all of the information!! It makes it very helpful to catch all of the smaller details. 

And that drop-off box is so helpful if you’re playing early in the morning or really late at night!!


----------



## John Wick (Feb 28, 2020)

> ? villagers ping you 3 times by shouting your name with a speech bubble before giving up (take pity on Nate please)



If they're on the other side of the island we might nnt make it in time.

I liked the old pinging when you walk near them.


----------



## MKInfinite (Feb 28, 2020)

John Wick said:


> So, there IS an energy system?
> 
> Do we have to constantly eat if we want to do regular stuff like hit rocks?



The energy system is for pulling trees out of the ground and for breaking stones, normal hitting stones without energy is still present and this may be what we will use to find the money rock


----------



## John Wick (Feb 28, 2020)

MKInfinite said:


> The energy system is for pulling trees out of the ground and for breaking stones, normal hitting stones without energy is still present and this may be what we will use to find the money rock



Yet no energy required to terraform?

I do not want an energy system like that Stardew game.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 28, 2020)

Some other new info from EmilyACrossing [https://twitter.com/EmilyACrossing/status/1233493272884060160]:

You learn emotions from villagers! RIP Shrunk, they kinda do be getting rid of all of the old NPCs...
C.J. is collecting pics/fish for his blog
Tires you fish up can be recycled and made into furniture. Same with cans.


----------



## Mokuren (Feb 28, 2020)

With so many cuts like shrunk, art and swimming I really don't think we will get a dream suite ;o; I hope the things will return but I don't think so anymore.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 28, 2020)

JezDayy said:


> Some other new info from EmilyACrossing [https://twitter.com/EmilyACrossing/status/1233493272884060160]:
> 
> You learn emotions from villagers! RIP Shrunk, they kinda do be getting rid of all of the old NPCs...
> C.J. is collecting pics/fish for his blog
> Tires you fish up can be recycled and made into furniture. Same with cans.



Shrunk will be back I hope.
I love that lil Ambystoma Mexicanum!


----------



## MKInfinite (Feb 28, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Yet no energy required to terraform?
> 
> I do not want an energy system like that Stardew game.



I doubt we're getting an energy system like in Stardew Valley, after all we can still go on our normal activities with no penalties whatsoever. The power to break stones and move trees is just more as a means to give us more terraforming posibilities, but since having it be a normal occurence would be kind of disruptive (say, you wanna dig near a tree and you accidentally dug up the whole thing), they probably put this system in place as a sort of balance. The same could be said of rocks, maybe they heard us complaing about the rocks in NL so they gave us the ability to break them, but in case we want some in certain places for aesthetic purposes, this system is in place so as to not break them if we don't want to.

I see this system more as another option for us to be creative than to restrict gameplay. You have the option to break it or leave it as is.


----------



## Mothership (Feb 28, 2020)

the bottom vid in post 24...at around 11:53 into it.... listen to that carefully and see if you hear what I think I heard which was the words "update" and, I think "artwork"


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 28, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Yet no energy required to terraform?
> 
> I do not want an energy system like that Stardew game.



It’s not like stardew.


----------



## Katie97 (Feb 28, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> ? Able Sisters store hours are 9AM to 9PM (at least to start)



9PM seems so early! Hope we can change this with island ordinances pretty early on in the game!


----------



## John Wick (Feb 28, 2020)

Katie97 said:


> 9PM seems so early! Hope we can change this with island ordinances pretty early on in the game!



Are ordinances confirmed?

Hellooooooo beautiful town!

Seriously, I'll do just about anything to not water flowers.


----------



## jiojiop (Feb 28, 2020)

Fey said:


> You call that MEDIUM news?! *Earth-shattering* news, that’s what it is
> 
> Also in response to the villager spaces, I’m pretty hopeful—if not confident—that it won’t be limited to 10 total. Two pieces of evidence against that:
> 
> ...



Yeah aside from that, if you had 8 players, you'd only have 2 villagers which is pretty hard to believe! It just seems so... crowded with all the houses, yknow? It makes me think we shouldn't expect to have more than 10 villagers.

Also, fixed. New earth-shattering category =P



SirBadger said:


> Any more info on messages in bottles? Is it only restricted to recipes? Any clue on whether we can actually send letters like WW?



It doesn't say anywhere it's restricted, but the icon of the bottle is a DIY recipe inside. That makes me think we shouldn't expect any other functionality.



AccfSally said:


> I guess he means stuff like rare items?



I've seen this wording before in the game. I think it means he'll buy one thing for top dollar that day. If you want to take advantage of the special price for the day, you've gotta bring it in person.



Mokuren said:


> With so many cuts like shrunk, art and swimming I really don't think we will get a dream suite ;o; I hope the things will return but I don't think so anymore.



loulou-crossing said that her source inside Nintendo told her that if you debugged your character into the water, they would start swimming. So that animation is in the game already... update maybe??

Also it's strange we have an easel in the game that you can make your own paintings on, but no set art for those canvases. You'd think, if the model is in there, they might go the extra step and put the paintings in... I just don't understand what the point of going up to that second floor is if it doesn't ever expand.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 28, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Are ordinances confirmed?
> 
> Hellooooooo beautiful town!
> 
> Seriously, I'll do just about anything to not water flowers.



Same. I am gonna be so sad if I have to water my flowers again!


----------



## jiojiop (Feb 28, 2020)

pichupal said:


> New stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg the reward keywords "one-room loner" killed me XD

I feel so attacked


----------



## Boccages (Feb 28, 2020)

Catching 50 or 100 fish in a row - takes too much time and his boring.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 28, 2020)

nevermind


----------



## DrewAC (Feb 28, 2020)

Aubrey895 said:


> Shrunk is gone? I seen a screenshot that the villagers teach you emotions now



He's just been deported to the Isle of Misfit NPCs, along with Harriet, Porter, Booker/Copper, Tortimer, Chip, etc. lol.

Thanks for this thread by the way OP! This is going to be a very tough 3 weeks!!


----------



## tajikey (Feb 28, 2020)

Boccages said:


> Catching 50 or 100 fish in a row - takes too much time and his boring.



Heck no. One of my favorite moons to get in Odyssey was the jump rope.


----------



## sierra (Feb 28, 2020)

Wow I'm so happy with everything! Looks good


----------



## oath2order (Feb 28, 2020)

That horse is Snooty for sure.

I don't know what you mean by Face Paint. Like the eyeshadow?

DROP OFF BOX OH MY ****ING GOD I CAN PLAY AT MIDNIGHT AND MAKE MONEY. Is the money instant?

Blue and black roses already existed tho?

I mean remember in NL you got another page for scrolling with villagers.

I'm glad they didn't bring back the GC balls.

Villagers teaching emotes is woke. I guess.



I need to know: *are there limitations on the type of furniture you can put outside*

- - - Post Merge - - -

is touch screen confirmed


----------



## Fey (Feb 28, 2020)

oath2order said:


> I need to know: *are there limitations on the type of furniture you can put outside*



After we just saw a harp outside in the most current footage there better not be lol


----------



## oath2order (Feb 28, 2020)

Fey said:


> After we just saw a harp outside in the most current footage there better not be lol



I have to be sure.

Because I know Nintendo and "making questionable game decisions". It would not surprise me if they had something.

Thank you.


----------



## thundershot (Feb 28, 2020)

Have we found out the character limit on the town name yet? I assume it's ten...

Something to replace ordinances would be nice (I HATE watering flowers every day).

I wonder if animal pics will be back (they were in the last couple games). I always made it my goal to collect the pics of animals that lived in my towns. In New Leaf, I even had a museum room set up with pics showing the history of my town.


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 28, 2020)

thundershot said:


> Have we found out the character limit on the town name yet? I assume it's ten...
> 
> Something to replace ordinances would be nice (I HATE watering flowers every day).
> 
> I wonder if animal pics will be back (they were in the last couple games). I always made it my goal to collect the pics of animals that lived in my towns. In New Leaf, I even had a museum room set up with pics showing the history of my town.



Judging from the size of the banner on the map, its safe to assume 10 to 12.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 28, 2020)

thundershot said:


> Have we found out the character limit on the town name yet? I assume it's ten...
> 
> Something to replace ordinances would be nice (I HATE watering flowers every day).
> 
> I wonder if animal pics will be back (they were in the last couple games). I always made it my goal to collect the pics of animals that lived in my towns. In New Leaf, I even had a museum room set up with pics showing the history of my town.



I really hope so because I always collect their pictures too.


----------



## Dewy (Feb 28, 2020)

thundershot said:


> Something to replace ordinances would be nice (I HATE watering flowers every day).



Flowers don't wilt now, so watering daily isn't necessary
You just have to water them when you pick the bloom off and want a new one to grow back


----------



## John Wick (Feb 28, 2020)

Dewy said:


> Flowers don't wilt now, so watering daily isn't necessary
> You just have to water them when you pick the bloom off and want a new one to grow back



So if you're trying to grow hybrids, you just plant and go?

Awesome!


----------



## neoratz (Feb 28, 2020)

tysm for the post!!!! 

i forget, has this been revealed/discussed already??? what are title keywords???





(src)


----------



## oath2order (Feb 28, 2020)

neoratz said:


> tysm for the post!!!!
> 
> i forget, has this been revealed/discussed already??? what are title keywords???
> 
> ...



Maybe it's a title you get in your name?

I hope it's not some stupid **** like "here are the only words you can use to communicate with people, but you also have to unlock them,"


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2020)

Dewy said:


> Flowers don't wilt now, so watering daily isn't necessary
> You just have to water them when you pick the bloom off and want a new one to grow back



flowers don’t wilt now? :0 thats fantastic!


----------



## neoratz (Feb 28, 2020)

oath2order said:


> Maybe it's a title you get in your name?
> 
> I hope it's not some stupid **** like "here are the only words you can use to communicate with people, but you also have to unlock them,"



LOL that would suck soooo bad. i don't think they'd do something like that though PP
i would really like if they were like titles we could give ourselves on some sort of personal card like the TPC in new leaf!!!!! that would be so cute and fun. i love little customization stuff like that that differentiates every1 a little bit


----------



## jiojiop (Feb 28, 2020)

oath2order said:


> Blue and black roses already existed tho?



Hey I'm just here to give the people what they want.



Dewy said:


> Flowers don't wilt now, so watering daily isn't necessary
> You just have to water them when you pick the bloom off and want a new one to grow back



Whoa I know that is a popular theory around here but where was it confirmed?


----------



## Fey (Feb 28, 2020)

Dewy said:


> Flowers don't wilt now, so watering daily isn't necessary
> You just have to water them when you pick the bloom off and want a new one to grow back



I get how it’s more convenient, but I’d find that a bit disappointing tbh. I personally really enjoyed having to care for them.


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 28, 2020)

Fey said:


> I get how it’s more convenient, but I’d find that a bit disappointing tbh. I personally really enjoyed having to care for them.



I mean, you're going to have to water them to bloom hybrids.


----------



## Fey (Feb 28, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I mean, you're going to have to water them to bloom hybrids.



That is true, I suppose. Still not the same, but definitely better than nothing.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 28, 2020)

Fey said:


> I get how it’s more convenient, but I’d find that a bit disappointing tbh. I personally really enjoyed having to care for them.



I will enjoy having time for real life not having to water flowers, plus there's so much more to do in the game.


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 28, 2020)

So... If flowers don't wilt... HOW DO WE GET *GOLDEN ROSES?!*
Also please say they've included *SILVER roses* this time! 
They'll looks so pretty in the snowscape winters ୧꒰*?꒳`*꒱૭✧︎


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> So... If flowers don't wilt... HOW DO WE GET *GOLDEN ROSES?!*
> Also please say they've included *SILVER roses* this time!
> They'll looks so pretty in the snowscape winters ୧꒰*?꒳`*꒱૭✧︎



maybe you just have to water any black rose with the golden watering can and that’ll make it golden even if it’s not wilted? idk though.

also silver roses would be so pretty!


----------



## Fey (Feb 28, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I will enjoy having time for real life not having to water flowers, plus there's so much more to do in the game.



Trust me I’m going to enjoy the hell out of this game :3 Doesn’t mean I can’t be sad when something I liked is removed, though.


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 28, 2020)

faiiry said:


> maybe you just have to water any black rose with the golden watering can and that’ll make it golden even if it’s not wilted? idk though.
> 
> also silver roses would be so pretty!



Seems likely... Or maybe unlock Leif and he'll teach you how to get them? Maybe special fertiliser too?
Haha I'm dreaming for it ☆


----------



## John Wick (Feb 28, 2020)

Fey said:


> Trust me I’m going to enjoy the hell out of this game :3 Doesn’t mean I can’t be sad when something I liked is removed, though.



Totally!
Like the missing NPC's and art gallery. 

Edit. Did we learn what fruit there is?
Any mention of grapes since PC has them.


----------



## Neechan (Feb 28, 2020)

neoratz said:


> tysm for the post!!!!
> 
> i forget, has this been revealed/discussed already??? what are title keywords???
> 
> ...



It seems to be for your passport (AKA town pass card in precious games)


----------



## neoratz (Feb 28, 2020)

Neechan said:


> It seems to be for your passport (AKA town pass card in precious games)



ohhh ok i'm glad i was really hoping it'd be for something like that!!!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 28, 2020)

Yeah I love getting titles and **** in games.


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 29, 2020)

Has anyone heard anything about rude villagers returning?


----------



## sunchild (Feb 29, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Has anyone heard anything about rude villagers returning?






this is some info from someone who was at PAX East and said they asked the nintendo reps. of course i'm still taking it with a grain of salt, but it does look like they might be back?


----------



## John Wick (Feb 29, 2020)

sunchild said:


> View attachment 231562
> 
> this is some info from someone who was at PAX East and said they asked the nintendo reps. of course i'm still taking it with a grain of salt, but it does look like they might be back?



The crankies were never *******s! 

They were very generous and would be pissed at you when they felt you didn't need them. You just needed to know the right replies.

It was sass. It wasn't meanness.
I wanted the crankies, and snooties to get some of their bark back, like in Wild World.

Edit. I will be seriously pissed if they've ruined Wolfgang for me. We've had a fifteen year relationship.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 29, 2020)

John Wick said:


> The crankies were never *******s!
> 
> They were very generous and would be pissed at you when they felt you didn't need them. You just needed to know the right replies.
> 
> ...




> sass

> wasn't meanness






ok


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 29, 2020)

John Wick said:


> The crankies were never *******s!
> 
> They were very generous and would be pissed at you when they felt you didn't need them. You just needed to know the right replies.
> 
> ...



GC version which I still own and love had straight up rudeness lol, which is what so many loved as it made the villagers feel more human tbh. People aren't usually sass/kindhearted 24/7 haha so to me the old rude villagers felt like relatable folk :' )


----------



## John Wick (Feb 29, 2020)

oath2order said:


> > sass
> 
> > wasn't meanness
> 
> ...



Yeah!
That's not mean, that's freaking hilarious!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> GC version which I still own and love had straight up rudeness lol, which is what so many loved as it made the villagers feel more human tbh. People aren't usually sass/kindhearted 24/7 haha so to me the old rude villagers felt like relatable folk :' )



I remember Tipper having a fight with Angus in Wild World. God they were funny.

I listened in and Angus was apologizing to her. He said something like "I'm sorry I said your makeup was clownish", then Tipper started steaming, and says, "Oh? Then I'm sorry I said you smell like an old boot!"

Good times.


----------



## twinkletoes (Feb 29, 2020)

oath2order said:


> > sass
> 
> > wasn't meanness



THAT IS SO FUNNY!


----------



## xara (Feb 29, 2020)

sunchild said:


> View attachment 231562
> 
> this is some info from someone who was at PAX East and said they asked the nintendo reps. of course i'm still taking it with a grain of salt, but it does look like they might be back?



please. i want my villagers to insult me bro :<


----------



## carackobama (Feb 29, 2020)

everything is so exciting ;; <3


----------



## mae. (Feb 29, 2020)

i have some things i've also found from watching pax videos, i've been making a twitter thread with images, but i will link the tweet instead of making a large post with image spam. sorry if i repeat some things already said in this thread, i only really checked the first post.

from the nintendo minute panel (video)

instead of retail, timmy & tommy now buy turnips, & have deals of the day.
cj will be buying fish, & will reward you with collectables from his partner (?)
 days might be resetting at 5 am, instead of 6 like new leaf.
 flowers will stay intact if you try to pluck them, but don't have room for them in your pockets! a neat tiny feature

these are from various demo footage videos, here's one. and another


the on screen keyboard is still in the game, & the nintendo app will not be required to type to vistors.
the minimap on screen is toggleable.
there's an empty/unfinished lab room in the back of the insect exhibit.
furniture can be moved while vistors are over, both inside & outside.
the fossil exhibit isn't immediately available? therefore art may come later..

there's more details in my twitter threads but i'm not sure if they're valuable in this thread, or have been said before. but these were my biggest/favorite discoveries.


----------



## thundershot (Feb 29, 2020)

I don?t mind villagers being rude like ACG, as long as there are no more muggings!

Also their rudeness is adjusted based on your friendship with them...


----------



## jiojiop (Feb 29, 2020)

mae. said:


> i have some things i've also found from watching pax videos, i've been making a twitter thread with images, but i will link the tweet instead of making a large post with image spam. sorry if i repeat some things already said in this thread, i only really checked the first post.
> 
> from the nintendo minute panel (video)
> 
> ...



Great info! I added the CJ stuff because... wow, he shows up on your island regularly and not just competition days? That's pretty big. I wonder if his 'partner' is his dad! :-D 

And yeah I noticed that weird lab in the museum. I'm really curious what it's used for.



sunchild said:


> View attachment 231562
> 
> this is some info from someone who was at PAX East and said they asked the nintendo reps. of course i'm still taking it with a grain of salt, but it does look like they might be back?




Yup I saw that. I purposefully didn't put that on the list because, while she's a great source and has posted some stuff that was verified with photos, I don't know how trustworthy the demoer guy is or what his background with the series. Some people try to act more knowledgeable than they are because they like the attention or being seen as an expert, or maybe he hasn't played the GC game to know what it means when people ask if villagers are 'mean' again.

A possible alt explanation is he thought "yep, we still have snooty and smug villagers in the game even though they're not in this demo, and they're not as nice like the others. Yep, they're back!"


----------



## John Wick (Feb 29, 2020)

mae. said:


> i have some things i've also found from watching pax videos, i've been making a twitter thread with images, but i will link the tweet instead of making a large post with image spam. sorry if i repeat some things already said in this thread, i only really checked the first post.
> 
> from the nintendo minute panel (video)
> 
> ...



Thank you for that!

I saw a pic somewhere of the museum, and it starts off as a tent with the symbol over the entrance.

Not sure if it was fake. It looked real.


----------



## bubbleblib (Feb 29, 2020)

I want this bubblegum accessory  There are going to be so many clothing items to discover, I love it!


----------



## John Wick (Feb 29, 2020)

bubbleblib said:


> I want this bubblegum accessory  There are going to be so many clothing items to discover, I love it!



Do you think you can chew it?

You can blow bubbles!

Not like MJ did.


----------



## bubbleblib (Feb 29, 2020)

I’m just going to post this whole video. Lots of cute tid bits such as when a villager makes something you can ask them what they are making and they will tell you all about it!






- - - Post Merge - - -



John Wick said:


> Do you think you can chew it?
> 
> You can blow bubbles!
> 
> Not like MJ did.



I would love it if that were true!


----------



## John Wick (Feb 29, 2020)

bubbleblib said:


> I’m just going to post this whole video. Lots of cute tid bits such as when a villager makes something you can ask them what they are making and they will tell you all about it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love that they've put some reeds and things for the fish in the tanks!

My fear however, on noses NOT changing to the color of your skin tone, has been confirmed.

Tis bright orange.


----------



## Kattastic (Feb 29, 2020)

Lots of stuff in this.

16:20 - Harvey has his own island that you can access from the airport?


----------



## mae. (Mar 1, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Thank you for that!
> 
> I saw a pic somewhere of the museum, and it starts off as a tent with the symbol over the entrance.
> 
> Not sure if it was fake. It looked real.



that was real !! he doesn't get the big museum until you donate a certain number of items!


----------



## John Wick (Mar 1, 2020)

mae. said:


> that was real !! he doesn't get the big museum until you donate a certain number of items!



Oh! Yeah it was a brown-ish tent. 

Edit. I just read about the donating thing!!


----------



## mae. (Mar 1, 2020)

i was watching another pax video here, & the fruit dropping works in weird ways..

patterns used to make fruit disappear, but now we're able to put fencing on top of paths.. so i thought disappearing fruit was over..

in this video, you can see it will bounce a lot further than it used to..
but they will also disappear if there's nowhere to bounce to. weeds will make it disappear.

just something to note, if you're shaking perfect trees!


----------



## John Wick (Mar 1, 2020)

mae. said:


> i was watching another pax video here, & the fruit dropping works in weird ways..
> 
> patterns used to make fruit disappear, but now we're able to put fencing on top of paths.. so i thought disappearing fruit was over..
> 
> ...



I noticed the blue roof on the starter museum (step up from Blathers tent), and I guess that has to do with your island's color.

I'm sure I've seen a proper exterior on a fully upgraded museum, so we aren't stuck with just a roof color, it's an entire roof upgrade, like we can do with our houses, and hopefully the airport.

Otherwise, why would the semi-starter museum have a blue roof?

I think we CAN upgrade the airport/dock!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 1, 2020)

mae. said:


> i was watching another pax video here, & the fruit dropping works in weird ways..
> 
> patterns used to make fruit disappear, but now we're able to put fencing on top of paths.. so i thought disappearing fruit was over..
> 
> ...



Nevermind! I see what you mean now.


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 1, 2020)

mae. said:


> i was watching another pax video here, & the fruit dropping works in weird ways..
> 
> patterns used to make fruit disappear, but now we're able to put fencing on top of paths.. so i thought disappearing fruit was over..
> 
> ...



Cue the X-Files theme.......


----------



## John Wick (Mar 1, 2020)

I remember having to move all my flowers every time I wanted fruit. LOL


----------



## dragonpixies (Mar 1, 2020)

Something I noticed that I haven't seen anyone in this thread point out yet is that planting bells in the shiny dig spot seems to only make a money tree with green leaves! I'm still holding out hope that you can get one with gold leaves if you plant money in the dig spot with the gold shovel 




​


----------



## mae. (Mar 1, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I noticed the blue roof on the starter museum (step up from Blathers tent), and I guess that has to do with your island's color.
> 
> I'm sure I've seen a proper exterior on a fully upgraded museum, so we aren't stuck with just a roof color, it's an entire roof upgrade, like we can do with our houses, and hopefully the airport.
> 
> ...



interesting.. i'm still guessing that the 'town color' comes from the answer you give timmy & tommy when you start out!



> With the bulk of the customization done, Timmy and Tommy have one final question: what’s the one thing you’d bring with you to a deserted island? I was asked to choose between a sleeping bag, a lamp, some food, or something to kill time. I like wandering around at night so I chose the lamp. Timmy reassured me that Nook Inc. would provide all essentials despite my choice, and the Nintendo rep said my answer wouldn’t do anything directly but didn’t elaborate on the possibilities. With the profile complete, my character was taken to the deserted island.


----------



## deerteeth (Mar 2, 2020)

mae. said:


> interesting.. i'm still guessing that the 'town color' comes from the answer you give timmy & tommy when you start out!



I hope that this is the case, because I am getting a physical copy, so maybe some people who are getting digital copies can give some information on what the question correlates with since they can play a little sooner  I would really really like to have blue since yellow, red, and green won't match my theme, but it wouldn't be the end of the world if I didn't get it.


----------



## sinead (Mar 2, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Yet no energy required to terraform?
> 
> I do not want an energy system like that Stardew game.



As far as we know, there isn't an energy system like Stardew.

Everything functions as normal.

If you want to cut down a tree and dig the stump up, that's fine, you can do that the same as old games.

BUT if you want to dig up the whole tree in one go - then you need to eat a fruit.

It isn't an energy system as such, but to make your life easier, you can eat a fruit to ENHANCE your energy.

A hulk mode, if you will.


----------



## Valzed (Mar 2, 2020)

Has there been any mention of the letter limit for our character name? I know there was a screen shot with the name "Demetrius" which is 9 letters but I was wondering if there's been any definitive letter limit mentioned. Thanks for all the awesome info!


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 2, 2020)

Do we know what the face painting looks like?


----------



## Kattastic (Mar 2, 2020)

PeeBraiin said:


> Do we know what the face painting looks like?



There could be multiple possibilities, but it's confirmed that you can make patterns and use them as face paint.


----------



## mae. (Mar 2, 2020)

PeeBraiin said:


> Do we know what the face painting looks like?



here is the transparent paw print pattern on a face





and a guess at how the patterns will work, by @cherrycrossings on twitter


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 2, 2020)

mae. said:


> here is the transparent paw print pattern on a face
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that is very in depth analysis of the face paint! It also looks smoothed out as well (less pixelated) when applied on the face. Would be cool to see how stubbles/beards pan out.


----------



## mae. (Mar 2, 2020)

here's a weird video of the face paint.. looks like theres areas on your face that can't be painted.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 2, 2020)

mae. said:


> here's a weird video of the face paint.. looks like theres areas on your face that can't be painted.



Hmm, so cheeks and forehead only it seems.

Wait.. forehead? Oh god, the Narutos are going to take over...


----------



## mae. (Mar 2, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Hmm, so cheeks and forehead only it seems.
> 
> Wait.. forehead? Oh god, the Narutos are going to take over...



i'm not sure if this is because of it not being a transparent pattern, or if the face will be a "pro" pattern & we'll have a better mapping system for drawing on the face.. but this means no freckles! 

though.. don't give me ideas on naruto.. i'd be putting a sailor moon tiara on mine.. ♥


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 2, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Wait.. forehead? Oh god, the Narutos are going to take over...



Legend has it, if you Naruto run, wasps can't sting you, and tarantuls and scorpions can't hurt you either.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 2, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Hmm, so cheeks and forehead only it seems.
> 
> Wait.. forehead? Oh god, the Narutos are going to take over...



So.. no goatee/beard like we saw in one of the videos?


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 2, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Legend has it, if you Naruto run, wasps can't sting you, and tarantuls and scorpions can't hurt you either.



Who needs Naruto run when you can ninja net them instead.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 2, 2020)

John Wick said:


> So.. no goatee/beard like we saw in one of the videos?



That was obviously not face paint. Somewhere somehow players will unlock facial hair. Harriet maybe?


----------



## John Wick (Mar 2, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> That was obviously not face paint. Somewhere somehow players will unlock facial hair. Harriet maybe?



THAT would be cool.
Enough Nook Miles unlocking, we want Harriet.


----------



## mae. (Mar 2, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> That was obviously not face paint. Somewhere somehow players will unlock facial hair. Harriet maybe?



or just a face accessory, like they were in new leaf


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 2, 2020)

mae. said:


> or just a face accessory, like they were in new leaf



True. It is possible they're allowing more freedom with head accessories. Perhaps there's a 'chin' accessory now? I recall seeing a screenshot, and it had to do with the t-shirt icon in the inventory. 

It brings up a 'clothing inventory', which has eight slots. 

1. Hat
2. Shirt
3. Pants
4. Shoes
5. Socks
6. Glasses
7. Backpack
8. ???

The eight slot could be for things like mouth accessories, chin accessories, etc.


----------



## mae. (Mar 2, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> The eight slot could be for things like mouth accessories, chin accessories, etc.



bubblegum, flowers in mouth, facial hair.. i agree~!


----------



## iExist (Mar 3, 2020)

Hot?


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 3, 2020)

i think the way face paint seems to work is a little weird. i really thought it would be the entire face and that the mouth, nose and eyes would just be on top of the face paint. plus, it doesn't explain the goatee we have seen, meaning that there must be another way to get facial hair


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 3, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> True. It is possible they're allowing more freedom with head accessories. Perhaps there's a 'chin' accessory now? I recall seeing a screenshot, and it had to do with the t-shirt icon in the inventory.
> 
> It brings up a 'clothing inventory', which has eight slots.
> 
> ...



So update on this.. it wasn't eight slots. It was nine. MY theory definitely could hold true.


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 3, 2020)

mae. said:


> here's a weird video of the face paint.. looks like theres areas on your face that can't be painted.



Wow, interesting. Thanks, I updated the OP.

I wish they would allow you to just paint directly on the face like you're at a kids festival. But fine, angry eyebrows and whiskers are still possible =P


----------



## mae. (Mar 3, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> Wow, interesting. Thanks, I updated the OP.
> 
> I wish they would allow you to just paint directly on the face like you're at a kids festival. But fine, angry eyebrows and whiskers are still possible =P



i'm still holding out that faces will have a "pro" design, where it'll be easier to draw on, & we can draw anywhere. fingers crossed!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Mar 3, 2020)

Thanks for posting all this information! I'm really surprised that there is so much to do in this game and I for one can't wait to play when it comes out! I'll definitely keep checking this thread out for more information.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 4, 2020)

Going back to  watch the direct just now, the you can hear the 4pm track from 2:14 - 3:25


----------

